# WLan in Virtueller Umgebung (MS Virtual PC 2007)



## Marv21 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich in meiner Virtuellen Umgebung keine Wlan verbindung habe.
Um es genauer zu sagen, ich versuche eine Wlan verbinung zu erstellen ohne das der Host diese herstellt.
Bei mir im Virtual PC wird immer nur eine Lan-Verbindung angezeigt, die je nachdem ob der Host verbunden ist, verbunden oder getrennt ist.
Aber ich würde gerne eine Verbindung herstelen in der Virtuellen maschine (diese soll also direkt ohne host dazwishcen auf den WlanAdapter drauf zu greifen können.)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Marv21


----------

